# Best Computer OS for Android Development?



## avacomputers (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new here and new to Android Development. I would like to try my hand at it. Can you guys suggest the best OS for Developing Android Apps. 

Linux (Which Distro)
Windows

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## itstheshawnp (May 9, 2011)

I to have been curious as to the best linux distro for android development.  I'm not looking for afull blown linus os...more along the lines of dsl for android and app development.  I have only dabbled with linux, mainly dsl and phlak livecds.  I want something a little more capable then that.


----------



## SERGI.3210 (May 9, 2011)

avacomputers said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here and new to Android Development. I would like to try my hand at it. Can you guys suggest the best OS for Developing Android Apps.
> 
> Linux (Which Distro)
> Windows
> ...

Click to collapse



UBUNTU IS THE BEST OS because android is developed under linux with java base...
if you tray windoze you must to adjust a lot of thinks and make compatibilities... don´t complicate and try UBUNTU 10
An answer of one ubuntu lover!
sorry somtimes my english is poor


----------



## jimmykerry (May 9, 2011)

Linux is best os android development application. Android is an operating system based on Linux and a robot body or synthetic. It is open source as a Java library. It is a software stack for mobile devices because it includes an operating system and middleware, application key.


----------



## GuestD2806 (May 9, 2011)

I think the best Linux for Developing Android is Ubuntu. There is a new version, 11.04. Try it


----------



## itstheshawnp (May 10, 2011)

i know linux is the obvious choice for android development as it has the same base as android.  i also understand ubuntu is the most popular of the linux brands, but i dont really need a full blown linux os.  i curently use my mobile-ap for internet with about 2 bars if that...so internet speeds are slow.  i dont want to spend alot of time and bandwidth downloading a linux os with features i will probably never use.  or is there a light version of ubuntu with just a basic environment i need to develop for android?

as for my other computing needs, im still a windows fan!


----------



## Prasad (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Fedora on GNOME 3.0 a good platform for development?


----------



## Bierce22 (Jun 28, 2011)

yea i like linux mint its more user friendly than ubuntu


----------



## insomniateam (Jun 29, 2011)

Since you might be using Eclipse as IDE, there shouldn't be too much difference using a windows or linux OS.
We're using windows and we're satisfied...


----------



## Vendito973 (Jul 10, 2011)

Just try different OSs. You'll notice windows is slow when compiling Java. Why is that - the OS, or the usual virus scanners sitting on it - don't know. I'm pulling my hair right know why my Macbook Pro on a 7000 rpm drive is much (3x) faster to compile than windows XP on a 10K rpm drive. My office buddy's telling me Linux is faster then windows.


----------



## taranasus (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow... some of the answers in this thread are just... wow...

Ok listen up people!

For just pure development it doesn't matter which OS you choose. You can code just as well in Linux, Windows or Mac since they all run the JDK, Eclipse and the Android SDK just as well. HOWEVER:

Linux has some advantages over the two:

1. The Android emulator will run better on certain versions of Linux depending on how they are set up. The AVD works by using an emulation technology called qemu which is now integrated in the Linux kernel giving it direct access to the processor thus improving the speed of the emulator significantly. Windows and MacOS don't have qemu integrated in their kernel as far as I know therefore the emulator works like S**t.

2. Linux distributions by default are optimised to work faster on hardware than Windows. Take note of the words "than Windows". MacOS is highly optimised to work as fast as possible on Macs therefore it can't really compete in this category. But for PC users, if you invest the time and effort to make your Linux machine tweaked accordingly to your hardware settings it will blow windows away when it comes to processing speed, therefore enhancing the quickness of your IDE as a result.

Now that we got that out of the way, I do have a warning: Linux Is Hard To Configure Properly! Unless you know exactly what you are doing you will brake it over and over and over again until you get it working. If you really must use Linux, here are the distributions I recommend for developing Android apps:

Linux Beginners: Ubuntu - any version above 10.04 I think. Take your pick at what works best for you

Linux Intermediate: Spend some time configuring a Slackware Machine with Eclipse + ADT + JDK + qemu. You won't be sorry.

Linux Advanced: Gentoo or Archbang depending on preferance

Linux Experts: The bloody hell are you doing on this thread?


----------



## Xyzodiac (Nov 23, 2011)

taranasus said:


> Wow... some of the answers in this thread are just... wow...
> 
> Ok listen up people!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awe but Archbang is easy, how about pure Arch Linux ;D


----------



## spy007z (Nov 22, 2013)

is ubuntu still best OS to develop android apps?


----------



## matt duo (Dec 4, 2013)

*how to take back up of only videos on my Android device?*



taranasus said:


> Wow... some of the answers in this thread are just... wow...
> 
> Ok listen up people!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you guide me how to take back up of only videos on my Android device
using own made program or application software.

Means from where to begin ?
What to cover first ?
File system of Android ?
Or direct using system calls I can copy videos directly ?

regards
matt


----------



## Fstop (Jul 14, 2015)

You suggested its worth time & effort  to properly setup Slackware it would be worth our while.  Ok found u  page2.  Let's see is the needed software list still valid 2015?
Where can I go for support setting up Slackware for android development.    
Plus FYI  can't watch tutorial video be.cause Flash no longer supports Linux.


----------



## Pocketaces42 (Jul 12, 2016)

*I have UBUNTU 16.04.*

I've noticed a lot of people saying to use Ubuntu 10. is that because the post is old or is the 10th generation Ubuntu the best for android development. i also am a noob. i can root, i have successfully flashed a lg stylo once with katana rom. i still use it to this day,,,,, bc my gf "accidentally" broke my 500gig hdd that i was booting windows ten from via usb on my dell inspiron. i was using mainly odin and lg flash tool which i rem was hard to get up and running on Ubuntu which if i rem correctly is why i went to windows when i am flashing. Any suggestions or refferences would help greatly. i fig if im starting over id better do it the correct way. My end goal is to try my hand at learning android development. Ty LOVE THE SITE


----------

